# Sofie's nightly habit



## Mahshid (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm just curious to know if anyone else's puppy does this: Almost every night for about 2 or 3 minutes, she runs very VERY fast in circle growling. This doesn't seem to be at all related to how much activity she has had during the day. After she does this, she eventually slows down and goes about her business as usual. I guess it's her idea of play! Lol 
Does your dog do this??


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

This sounds like what Henry would do as a pup - this funny run with growling usually accompanied with a toy in him mouth.


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

Lizzie did that,too. She still will-she is 17 months old. She can be sleeping and I take her out for her last potty and she comes in all energized and runs like crazy flinging her toys around.


----------



## Pooch (Nov 23, 2010)

Fionn did that too. Always early evening. It started when he was about 3 months old. He's almost 6 months now and it rarely happens. Now that he has all his shots he's out for a nice long group dog walk every day so I don't think he has any energy left at that hour!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Kodi is 2 and something... He still does it with the least bit of encouragement from us, and often of his own initiative. Havanese RLH!:biggrin1:


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Abby (4 yrs.) and McGee (7 mos) start in every night between nine and ten tearing around the house! Sometimes they will ring the bell in the middle of it and when I open the door they will fly out the door and tear around the yard for a bit, too! Then it's time to go to bed and sleep!!!


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

RLH... run like hell . One of the best things to watch on our Havanese. It makes me smile everytime Ache does this. Love it.


----------



## Diann (Apr 25, 2011)

Yep, Lucy does this too. She also likes doing an Army crawl under the coffee table at night, growling and sometimes comes out of there and flys around the other furniture before stopping for a breath under the coffee table again. She's so fun!


----------



## Mahshid (Aug 10, 2011)

Thank you all for your response. Glad to hear that Sofie is apparently NOT possessed and this seems to be totally normal!!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Dizzie and Nellie have at least a couple of RLH's every day.


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

clare said:


> Dizzie and Nellie have at least a couple of RLH's every day.


I am sure Lizzie would RLH more if she had a partner in crime. Sometimes one of the cats will indulge her.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Tee Hee, a couple of our cats join in as well!!


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

All mine do that including SOX who is almost 8 (though she prefers to do it on our bed just as we are ready to go to bed). They even taught our Sheltie puppy about RLH and he loves it.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

yes, Gucci does that after her bath , cute as can be!

Kara


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

ha ha ha YES, sounds like Sofie is enjoying her nightly "Zoomies" as we call it around here! if someone has never seen this before it can be quite alarming! LOL Tillie does it after her walk and "paw wash" every.single.time. She will even wait for me to come out of the kitchen, like, "come on MOM, did you FORGET? it's time for ZOOOOOOMMMMIIIIIESSSSSSSSS"!!!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Mahshid said:


> Thank you all for your response. Glad to hear that Sofie is apparently NOT possessed and this seems to be totally normal!!


She IS possessed... with "Havanese-ness"!:biggrin1:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

TilliesMom said:


> ha ha ha YES, sounds like Sofie is enjoying her nightly "Zoomies" as we call it around here! if someone has never seen this before it can be quite alarming! LOL Tillie does it after her walk and "paw wash" every.single.time. She will even wait for me to come out of the kitchen, like, "come on MOM, did you FORGET? it's time for ZOOOOOOMMMMIIIIIESSSSSSSSS"!!!!


We call it zoomies too!


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

Havee also does this a couple of times a day....especially after he has been outside in the yard or for a walk when his belly, paws and legs have gotten all wet. We love it!!


----------

